# Tobacco Concentrate Needed



## StompieZA (1/5/20)

Hi guys,

So im hoping someone in kempton park or surrounds have some tobacco concentrate like FA 7 leaves or anything else they want to part with as i have been asked to make a tobacco juice for a friend in this lockdown but my 7 leaves is almost finished.

Any one that can possibly assist here?

Thanks

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


----------



## CJB85 (2/5/20)

I’ve got some Red Burley and Kentucky Blend that I wont use until I can get some more Holy RY4 after the lockdown. Both 10mls essentially still full.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

